# Tab wird immer auf Index umgeleitet?



## Shorty1968 (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo ich bin ein Kleiner Hobby Programmiere mit leider noch wenig erfahrung,ich möchte den NV Who was her mor und den Index Tabbed Mod zusammen führen in der viewtopic_body.html und in der viewforum_body.html dazu bin ich wie Folgt vor gegangen.

Ich habe diese Anleitung zu erstellen von neuen Tabbs genomen und zusätzlich noch.
Öffne viewforum.php suche:

```
$replies = ($auth->acl_get('m_approve', $topic_forum_id)) ? $row['topic_replies_real'] : $row['topic_replies'];
```
Füge darunter ein:

```
if (!class_exists('phpbb_mods_who_was_here'))
{
	    include($phpbb_root_path . 'includes/mods/who_was_here.' . $phpEx);
	    phpbb_mods_who_was_here::update_session();
        }
        phpbb_mods_who_was_here::display();
```
Öffne viewtopic.php suche

```
$topic_replies = ($auth->acl_get('m_approve', $forum_id)) ? $topic_data['topic_replies_real'] : $topic_data['topic_replies'];
```
Füge darunter ein:

```
if (!class_exists('phpbb_mods_who_was_here'))
{
	include($phpbb_root_path . 'includes/mods/who_was_here.' . $phpEx);
	phpbb_mods_who_was_here::update_session();
    }
    phpbb_mods_who_was_here::display();
```
Hier noch die eingefügen Codes aus meiner viewforum:tabbed.html:

```
var panels_forum = new Array('online-panel', 'whowas-online-panel', 'permission-panel');

<!-- IF WHO_WAS_HERE_TOTAL -->
		<li class="" id="whowas-online-panel-tab"><a name="whowas-online" href="#whowas-online-panel-tab" onclick="subpanels_forum('whowas-online-panel'); return false;"><span>{L_WHO_WAS_HERE}</span></a></li>
		<!-- ENDIF -->

<!-- IF WHO_WAS_HERE_TOTAL -->
	<div class="itab" id="whowashere-panel" style="display:none;padding-top:5px;">
		<div class="panel">
			<div class="inner"><span class="corners-top"><span></span></span>
				<div style="padding-top:3px;padding-bottom:1px;padding-left:80px;background-position:10px 50%;background-image: url({T_THEME_PATH}/images/user-icon.png);background-repeat:no-repeat;">
					<h3>{L_WHO_WAS_HERE}</h3>
					<p style="font-size:1.1em;">{WHO_WAS_HERE_TOTAL} ({WHO_WAS_HERE_EXP})<br />{WHO_WAS_HERE_RECORD}<br />{WHO_WAS_HERE_LIST}</p>
				</div>
			<span class="corners-bottom"><span></span></span></div>
		</div>
	</div>
	<!-- ELSEIF U_ACP -->
	<div class="itab" id="whowashere-panel" style="display:none;padding-top:5px;">
		<div class="panel">
			<div class="inner"><span class="corners-top"><span></span></span>
				<div style="padding-top:3px;padding-bottom:1px;padding-left:80px;background-position:10px 50%;background-image: url({T_THEME_PATH}/images/warning.png);background-repeat:no-repeat;">
					<h3>{L_WHO_WAS_HERE}</h3>
					<p style="font-size:1.1em;">{L_WWH_UPDATE_NEED}</p>
				</div>
			<span class="corners-bottom"><span></span></span></div>
		</div>
	</div>
	<!-- ENDIF -->
```
Es wir zwar angezeigt,aber beim auf dem Tab Klicken wird man auf die Index weitergeleitet.


----------

